# 17x8 Stretched tire question



## junis4791 (May 9, 2008)

I have a set of 17x8, offset 30 wheels i want to throw on my Jetta MkIV. The car is lowered with HR Sport Springs which lowers it quite a bit. I know the recommended tire is a 225/45. I want to go a little stretched but not too extreme. Would a 215/40 or 215/45 be best and if so does anyone have any pics of how these stretched tires would look? Any help would be great.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 17x8 Stretched tire question (junis4791)*

You could do a 215/45/17.
I would just stick with the factory recommended size. You aren't low enough to need the stretch, and the offsets don't require it either.


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

http://www.tyrestretch.com


----------

